# DLinkd 2730u modem+router



## digik (Sep 22, 2013)

I have purchased DLink DSL 2730u modem +router to connect to BSNL broadband. I have configured the modem with the CD supplied with it. After the setting up I was able to access internet through it. When I shutdown both and restarted some time later Broadband cannot be accessed due to multiple networks accessing the modem. I have connected the modem with one PC only.

Kindly help to troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2013)

real life or online always give details of the problem first.screenshots of modem settings pages,screenshot of error messages,how connection is established(whether by simply turning on the modem or entering username/password in pc)?how exactly the cd configured the modem(questions asked)? etc.

in the end i would like to say that again just like in real life taking shortcut may give temporary relief but in the long run it almost always doesn't pay.these so called setup CDs etc are just like that,a temporary measure.learn to configure the modem manually as it is not a very difficult thing & once learned you will never have to face such issues again in future.


----------



## digik (Sep 23, 2013)

> real life or online always give details of the problem first.screenshots of modem settings pages,screenshot of error messages,how connection is established(whether by simply turning on the modem or entering username/password in pc)?how exactly the cd configured the modem(questions asked)? etc.



Yes! I agree. I initially configured it with the CD. When I didnot get connection, I googled a lot a also configured from the advice "how to configure ... for BSNL/ MTNL". But, from control panel-Network connection..-View network..., I could see multiple networks trying to connect to internet. One was Network2 and the other Unidentified connection.

I called local computer experts. He configured the modem for my other computers and Laptop but the same thing is cropping up occasionally. Presently, I am connected with the computer which is giving the problem. It is a windows 7 computer. The expert who came to rectify the fault told me that some settings of Win7 has got messed up, so if this gets repeated I should format my system. Today, I got the same problem during morning. But, now it is okay. I will keep the screenshots if the problem  arises again


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2013)

to configure any adsl modem in the world all you need is VPI value,VCI value,username & password.for bsnl vpi is 0 & vci is 35.under internet connection settings there are 8 PVC numbered from PVC0 to PVC7 with different default VPI & VCI values.only one PVC can be active & connected at a time.simply select any PVC(usually PVC0 or PVC2) & edit its properties to match its VPI/VCI values to your ISP if there is no PVC which matches VPI/VCI values of your ISP.after that select connection type as pppoe then enter your username/password given by ISP & save.also in windows manually set your lan ip to 192.168.1.x(x is any number between 3 & 200) & gateway to 192.168.1.1 & rest values in network adapter properties ipv4 settings to default.


----------



## digik (Sep 25, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> to configure any adsl modem in the world all you need is VPI value,VCI value,username & password.for bsnl vpi is 0 & vci is 35.under internet connection settings there are 8 PVC numbered from PVC0 to PVC7 with different default VPI & VCI values.only one PVC can be active & connected at a time.simply select any PVC(usually PVC0 or PVC2) & edit its properties to match its VPI/VCI values to your ISP if there is no PVC which matches VPI/VCI values of your ISP.after that select connection type as pppoe then enter your username/password given by ISP & save.also in windows manually set your lan ip to 192.168.1.x(x is any number between 3 & 200) & gateway to 192.168.1.1 & rest values in network adapter properties ipv4 settings to default.



Today I had the connection problem for brief period. Screenshot is uploaded.


I will upload the screenshots of pages which contain the value you have mentioned.



digik said:


> Today I had the connection problem for brief period. Screenshot is uploaded.
> 
> I will upload the screenshots of pages which contain the value you have mentioned.



Other Screenshots attached for your comments.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2013)

can't see anything.images have been resized to very low resolution.


----------



## digik (Sep 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> can't see anything.images have been resized to very low resolution.



Uploaded again in higher resolution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

post the device info page(at top of left column menu).also in ss4.jpg(dns setting) select " use the following static dns ip address" & enter primary & secondary dns server as 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4.


----------



## digik (Sep 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> post the device info page(at top of left column menu).also in ss4.jpg(dns setting) select " use the following static dns ip address" & enter primary & secondary dns server as 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4.



Device info page uploaded. Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2013)

can't see it.maybe some forum error.i suggest imgur for uploading pics to show on forums.


----------



## digik (Oct 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> can't see it.maybe some forum error.i suggest imgur for uploading pics to show on forums.



imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

everything seems ok from device info page.


----------



## digik (Oct 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> everything seems ok from device info page.



Thanks for the reply.


----------

